# Leopard Gecko - Sudden and unusual wounds, please help! (images)



## Execution (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi 

My leopard gecko has been in great health but has suddenly came out with some grazes/wounds on one of his feet the past few days. She has been having trouble with shedding all the skin off her feet lately which is how i noticed her tail was bleeding and the skin was stuck to it.

I have been putting her in warm water using tweezers to remove the un-shedded skin unfortunately I haven't been able to remove it all from her toes and don't want to risk pulling it off her foot as it looks pretty nasty underneath the dried skin.

She is still eating which is a good sign but for obvious reasons these wounds? are worrying me.

Please take a look at the following photos and give me some advice other than just sending her to a vet because at the minute I can't afford a vet.

Thank you


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

if she's only just started having problems would ask is she on her own, does she have a moist-hide, what is the temp on the hot-end floor and is the heatmat statted?


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

Your not going to like my reply, but your letting your pet down by not being able to avoid a vet. You shouldnt keep animals if thats the case
Can you not seek medical help from the pdsa?


----------



## Execution (Jan 25, 2011)

She is on her own and has a moist hide. I don't think the PDSA will help with reptiles as my girlfriend had a snake and had to take him to a vet. 

I don't want to get in to personal matters but I've recently lost a job which is why I cant afford to take her to see a vet. But I am setting a business up at the minute so don't think I'm a bad pet owner just because I cant afford at vet at the moment. I have had this leo for 6 year now and she's always been in good health. 

Anyway back to the problem, could it be that she is not using her moist hide properly and the skin is constricting the blood flow causing problems with the foot? I have read extensively up on caring for leopard geckos over the years but haven't came across any problems like this which is why I'm seeking advice.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

As SleepyD has already asked, is your heat mat thermostatted? What temperatures do you have?
She could have burnt her foot. The bottom of her tail looks a little bit irritated, as well.

Sorry to hear about your circumstances


----------



## DarkJackal (Jan 25, 2011)

Agree ^

What substrate are you keeping him/her on? Is there anything inside your vivarium which could cause the cut/abrasion? Leo's have soft, easily damaged skin, unlike a beardie which is a little more hardy. 

You really should seek medical advice, infections can spread easily in reptiles.

Also what live foods are you feeding him/her? Are you removing any uneaten live food? The reason I ask is crickets can bite/nibble at reptiles while they sleep, particularly black crickets.


----------



## Execution (Jan 25, 2011)

No I don't have a thermostat, I know the dangers of using sand which is what I have been using for the past few weeks (of course I've removed it in case this is causing irritation) because I changed her tank and the tiles I cut to size don't fit. 

She is not a baby leo so the sand is less of a risk but nevertheless still a risk which is why I've now replaced it for slated coke for now until I find something more suitable. (basically a thin plate mat)

At the time of the sand being in there the heat mat is inside the tank under the sand, so it is a possibility that she's digged the sand up and fell asleep with her foot directly on the heat mat. I don't believe they get hot enough to burn tho do they? And what are your thoughts on the dry left over shedded skin on her foot might be causing the problem?

Thanks for your replies so far.


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

may be a case of burns do you have a heat mat under if yes get a teperature controller


----------



## Execution (Jan 25, 2011)

I have been feeding her locusts lately, I do believe the injury to her foot has been caused by the dry skin constricting the blood flow which is starting to rot the foot. Like I said i have tried to remove the skin but it looks pretty raw underneath so I don't want to hurt her.



DarkJackal said:


> Agree ^
> 
> What substrate are you keeping him/her on? Is there anything inside your vivarium which could cause the cut/abrasion? Leo's have soft, easily damaged skin, unlike a beardie which is a little more hardy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh yes, it can get up to heat to cause a burn. 
I've been fortunate enough to not get my girl burned, but I didn't use a thermostat at first, came home one day and the mat was 40*C :gasp: Needless to say within the hour I bought her a thermostat and I haven't had any problems since.

What temperature is the heat mat up to now?


----------



## DarkJackal (Jan 25, 2011)

Execution said:


> I have been feeding her locusts lately, I do believe the injury to her foot has been caused by the dry skin constricting the blood flow which is starting to rot the foot. Like I said i have tried to remove the skin but it looks pretty raw underneath so I don't want to hurt her.


We have had a Leo brought in before with a band of tight skin after a bad shed constricting blood flow to the foot, it was extremely swollen but slowly become better after the pressure was relived. 

A heat mat can become hot enough to burn, is it oozing or flaking? It's recommended to fit heat mats to a thermostat, or in a glass vivarium place it beneath the glass and monitor the temperatures.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

DarkJackal said:


> We have had a Leo brought in before with a band of tight skin after a bad shed constricting blood flow to the foot, it was extremely swollen but slowly become better after the pressure was relived.
> 
> A heat mat can become hot enough to burn, is it oozing or flaking? It's recommended to fit heat mats to a thermostat, *or in a glass vivarium place it beneath the glass and monitor the temperatures*.


...with a thermostat as well : victory:


----------



## Execution (Jan 25, 2011)

I have just been in and put my finger on the heat mat for a minute or 2 and it doesn't seem to be that hot. Obviously my skins thicker than the leos so maybe it is the heat mat causing the problem, but that still leaves the problem with the tail?? :S


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

They look very much like mat burns. 

Heat mats can and do reach 70+ centigrade which cooks flesh. 
I honestly do not know how this has only just started happing but it takes one day for the mat to get particularly hot with a electronic spike randomly in the house and a leo to be sleeping on the mat for it to cook it. 
Iv seen it over and over with reptiles, fortunately this is not as bad as the few half dead or dead Royal Pythons Iv been handed at work from heat mat burns.

The swelling of the tail may be body fluids trying to protect the tail from burning further (like a blister), but to an extreme level... thus also running the risk of not only wound infections but infections created by the mass of fluid in the tail leading to an incredibly painful blood infection.

I severely suggest you...

1. Get to a vet and book an appointment. They can help with fees if you explain. phone them now and ask for any first aid treatments they suggest. 

2. Order a thermostat NOW!

3. Re check you husbandry skills. Thermostats are the basic requirement, and if you have not thought of that, what else are you doing wrong.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Execution said:


> I have just been in and put my finger on the heat mat for a minute or 2 and it doesn't seem to be that hot. Obviously my skins thicker than the leos so maybe it is the heat mat causing the problem, but that still leaves the problem with the tail?? :S


What is the temperature of the heat mat? With a thermometer, not your hand - preferably digital.
It does look like a burn, though it is possible that retained shed could be an issue with the foot. Did you say you've bathed the feet?

Please, buy a thermostat! It will save you a lot of worry over heating : victory:


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2010)

Hello, firstly I've been keeping Leo's (& Beardies) in wooden vivs on sand for 10 years & have never had any problems, I personally think that very rare cases of problems become grossly exaggerated! I also do not have a thermostat on my heatmats - as long as only half (or less) of the viv bottom is taken up by the mat there shouldn't be any problems unless the mat is over-heating/faulty - you could check that with a thermometer.

As far as her feet are concerned the dead skin really does need taking off, I know it is difficult but it looks as if she has already lost a substantial amount of toes as it is. I would suggest putting her in a bowl with a little warm mildly salted water - as this will loosen it & has a natural anti-bacterial action that will help the skin heal cleanly & quickly.

Do you have any abbrasive/rough surfaced items in with her? As this could be what has caused the irritation under her tail - or this could also be where skin has not shed properly in the past.

All the best, hope she recover's soon.

Tammy


----------



## Execution (Jan 25, 2011)

This sounds like what's happened and we have soaked her foot in warm water and removed most of it from her toes but like I've said we don't want to remove the skin from under the foot as it looks like raw flesh under the dry skin.

We have however loosened the skin so the wound can breath and heal but I fear that's not good enough. She doesn't seem to be in pain when we pulled on the dead skin but still I don't want to risk it. I will contact a vet tomorrow and see what they say, and will also buy a thermostat or cover the mat with something so that it doesn't come in direct contact with the leo that way it can't burn her.



DarkJackal said:


> We have had a Leo brought in before with a band of tight skin after a bad shed constricting blood flow to the foot, it was extremely swollen but slowly become better after the pressure was relived.
> 
> A heat mat can become hot enough to burn, is it oozing or flaking? It's recommended to fit heat mats to a thermostat, or in a glass vivarium place it beneath the glass and monitor the temperatures.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, firstly I've been keeping Leo's (& Beardies) in wooden vivs on sand for 10 years & have never had any problems, ........
> 
> Tammy


Its not as rare as you think, and in 10 years the reptile industry has changes completely. I remember 10 years ago no one used thermostats while beardies where only believed to only live 3 years.
I have seen more animals suffering from burns in work ALONE that I have fingers..
If I include what I see on here, and in person and in my previous job I think I with need to borrow a few peoples fingers and toes.


----------



## DarkJackal (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, firstly I've been keeping Leo's (& Beardies) in wooden vivs on sand for 10 years & have never had any problems, I personally think that very rare cases of problems become grossly exaggerated! I also do not have a thermostat on my heatmats - as long as only half (or less) of the viv bottom is taken up by the mat there shouldn't be any problems unless the mat is over-heating/faulty - you could check that with a thermometer.
> 
> As far as her feet are concerned the dead skin really does need taking off, I know it is difficult but it looks as if she has already lost a substantial amount of toes as it is. I would suggest putting her in a bowl with a little warm mildly salted water - as this will loosen it & has a natural anti-bacterial action that will help the skin heal cleanly & quickly.
> 
> ...


You keep beardies on a heat mat? 

Keeping your reptiles un-statted is a bit irresponsible, who's to say a mat will never become faulty?


----------



## DarkJackal (Jan 25, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> ...with a thermostat as well : victory:


Just re-read, I did seem a bit un-clear, I meant also on a stat : victory: Underneath glass seems not to reach such a greater temperature, but ofc a thermostat would eliminate over-heating :2thumb:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

DarkJackal said:


> *You keep beardies on a heat mat?*
> 
> Keeping your reptiles un-statted is a bit irresponsible, who's to say a mat will never become faulty?


How did I miss that :gasp:
I totally agree, and they do. 
common spikes of energy within the house allow the mat to rise to ridiculous temps. 
It has been tested by my self and many other forum users, using recording thermometers (which hold the highest and lowest temps reached on the screen) and I am sorry but a "touchable" mat of mine hit mid 70s while I was out one day. Thank god it was a test and I had no animals in there. 
Its a lottery risk in my opinion.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, firstly I've been keeping Leo's (& Beardies) in wooden vivs on sand for 10 years & have never had any problems, I personally think that very rare cases of problems become grossly exaggerated! I also do not have a thermostat on my heatmats - *as long as only half (or less) of the viv bottom is taken up by the mat there shouldn't be any problems unless the mat is over-heating/faulty* - you could check that with a thermometer.


I'm sorry but this is a bit of a bold statement to make. I have experienced first-hand how hot a heat mat can get without being regulated and it was a brand new mat, nothing wrong with it. 
Also, check this out:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/174166-do-i-really-need-thermostat.html


----------



## Execution (Jan 25, 2011)

My girlfriend just said that the heat mat she used to use for her corn snake became faulty and burnt a hold through the plastic tank and burn the snake. Luckily not bad enough to kill the snake which is still alive and healthy. In fact it's huge for a corn snake. 

I've always been a bit worried of using heat mats for this very reason but what else is there to use for a leo they don't bask so.......


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Execution said:


> My girlfriend just said that the heat mat she used to use for her corn snake became faulty and burnt a hold through the plastic tank and burn the snake. Luckily not bad enough to kill the snake which is still alive and healthy. In fact it's huge for a corn snake.
> 
> I've always been a bit worried of using heat mats for this very reason but what else is there to use for a leo they don't bask so.......


Well, they do bask  Give them a heat bulb and they will bask.
However the vast majority of keepers keep leos on heat mats since they absorb heat through their bellies.
Providing it is connected to a thermostat and set to the correct temps then it reduces the chances of overheating/fires to an absolute minimum.
Look at it this way: a thermostat is there to protect _you_ as well as your pet! :2thumb:


----------



## DarkJackal (Jan 25, 2011)

I've seen so many burns in work, particularly on snakes form un-statted mats. If you dont want to pay the small extra cost (£30-£40) then you shouldn't be making a commitment to buy the reptile.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Execution said:


> My girlfriend just said that the heat mat she used to use for her corn snake became faulty and burnt a hold through the plastic tank and burn the snake. Luckily not bad enough to kill the snake which is still alive and healthy. In fact it's huge for a corn snake.
> 
> I've always been a bit worried of using heat mats for this very reason but what else is there to use for a leo they don't bask so.......



No heat mats are great... heat bulbs can get hotter.
There is just one rule.
THERMOSTATS!
They will stop the risk of the mat ever over heating.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

i realise you say you cant afford a vet but if these wounds get infected or already are there is a high chance you will have no choice but to visit a vet or you may end up just watching your pet gecko slowly die.
can you not borrow some money from someone ? 
in my opinion as others have said you cant get safe and reliable temps without a thermostat for your heatmat.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

What about a payment plan?
It is a vet's duty to treat animals that need help - any understanding vet would be prepared to sort out a payment plan for you so you can pay back what you can afford, and cover the rest later.


----------



## Execution (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the information. I will contact a vet tomorrow and get a thermostat asap.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

It does look like a burn to me I am afraid. If you are short of money, I would buy a thermostat first and give her regular warm salt baths to prevent infection. And try to remove the shed skin very gently. Personally I would say that she does not necessarily NEED to see a vet based on those pictures but thats just me. She does NEED a thermostat tho!!


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

omw she /he is the double of storm, with that tail lol but its not lol . so please dont think it is. as agreed vets would be an idea. you pay for a pet you pay the prices that comes with em. hope he/she is ok


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

Execution said:


> My girlfriend just said that the heat mat she used to use for her corn snake became faulty and burnt a hold through the plastic tank and burn the snake. Luckily not bad enough to kill the snake which is still alive and healthy. In fact it's huge for a corn snake.
> 
> I've always been a bit worried of using heat mats for this very reason but what else is there to use for a leo they don't bask so.......


i have rubs that kinda have tiny legs so there raised of the floor abit and the heat mats dont touch the plastic so never come in contact with each other


----------



## *Dotty* (Jan 25, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Oh yes, it can get up to heat to cause a burn.
> I've been fortunate enough to not get my girl burned, but I didn't use a thermostat at first, came home one day and the mat was 40*C :gasp: Needless to say within the hour I bought her a thermostat and I haven't had any problems since.
> 
> What temperature is the heat mat up to now?


How do you check the temp of the heat mat?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

*Dotty* said:


> How do you check the temp of the heat mat?


A digital thermometer on the floor of the vivarium where the heat mat is situated.


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree it looks like burns to me, please invest in a thermostat before it gets worse : victory:


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

definately agree with others on a thermostat. none of my heatmats are without one. I know someone who kept his heatmat unstated not only did it burn his snake one day while he was out but also burnt the inside of the viv. Imagine if he had been home any later could have had a fire to deal with also.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I would also agree with others, it looks like the early stages of burns from a matt. But without clearer clearer pics it could also be other things. 

The best bet now is a vet. 

If you cannot afford to take it to a vet, maybe there is somone near you or a rescue that would take it for you. However this would mean that you give up ownership of the gecko. I have had to do this for a few people and take on rescues this way, and i know other rescues have done the same thing. Alternativly, if you speak to a vet they may be able to offer a payment plan. Make sure it is a reptile vet and not just a normal vet. 

Jay


----------



## *Dotty* (Jan 25, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> I would also agree with others, it looks like the early stages of burns from a matt. But without clearer clearer pics it could also be other things.
> 
> The best bet now is a vet.
> 
> ...


What would a vet do for these kind of injuries if they are burns?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

mariex4 said:


> i have rubs that kinda have tiny legs so there raised of the floor abit and the heat mats dont touch the plastic so never come in contact with each other


 
i use a digi thermomitor and a thermostate . i place the heat mat, under the rub so no contact can be made . there only in the vivs the heat mats but all are controled. just keep the wond clean and maybe just get advice from the vets.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

*Dotty* said:


> What would a vet do for these kind of injuries if they are burns?


would give you advice on how best to treat them and maybe prescribe a course of antibiotics to ward off any infection.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

*Dotty* said:


> What would a vet do for these kind of injuries if they are burns?


Without seeing the aniamsl and not being a qualified vet i dont really wish to suggest an intervention. As previous member have offered advice of this nature and suffered abuse.

However i can suggest some ideas that may be considered

Anti-biotics to reduce infection
physical barries to reduce rubbing
Pain relief if in pain
Can asses for perment nerve damage and suggest treatment
Can asses damages to other organs that might influence behaviour etc. 

The list can go on.

I have rescued animals that appear to have only very superficial injuries that have turned out to be life threating. Reptiles are very very good at hiding and masking aliments/illness/pain etc the simplest thing can, in some cases, turn out be life threating. 

Jay


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

it looks like a burn of some type


----------

